# MISC | 3 Level Railway Stacks



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

While I was travelling to school today, I noticed that there was a location at which 3 rail tracks were positioned above each other. Basically, there originally was one bridge, but for another line, they just made a bigger bridge and put it above the already existing bridge. I was wondering how common it is to have 3 (or perhaps more?) train tracks on top of each other?

I know of two examples of this in Belgium:

Near Schaarbeek, there's the section that made me start this topic:

(See on Google Maps)
There's also a picture of the bridge here: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3525315.


Antwerp Central Station has 4 levels, 3 of them have platforms (levels -2, -1 and 1; level 0 is a promenade with shops). I expect that most 3-stacks will be similar situations. It's a bit hard to show this on the map, so I won't even attempt. You can sort of see it on this picture.
Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the new thread - would it be possible in future to post new threads posted in the thread finder so I can update the list constantly? Thanks a lot.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

The 'Triple Crossing' in Richmond, VA, USA:

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&ll=37.532157,-77.431828&spn=0.002706,0.005493&z=18

Note that there is a train on the middle level in this image. This site has been used for railroad publicity photos over the years.

Mike


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

In Holland, Duivendrecht has three levels of heavy railway lines, with two of them intersecting and stopping at the railway station itself (levels +1 and +2) for regional and intercity trains, and one (ground level) bypassing the station, used by the Amsterdam metro system:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's one in Tokyo, the two lines that run parallel on different levels are so close together that they just overlap each other with another line passing through between them.


Top: JR Tokaido Shinkansen
Middle: Tokyu Oimachi Line
Bottom: Hinkaku Line 











In Germany there should also be several, like this one in Cologne.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Do railway stations count? There are lots of stations in London where two or more underground lines interchange with a main line station, and are therefore stacked above each other.

King's Cross St Pancras has *four* lines crossing each other, though the main line tracks at King's Cross terminate just north of this nexus:


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

If they're all train tracks: sure, stations count as well.
I prefer not to include metro tracks in this since I'm pretty certain there's tons of them.

Well, it seems there are several such stacks out there in the world. I sort of hoped it was a bit more unique  Still, it's interesting to see that they're all somewhat different situations and that they all have different reasons to be constructed that way.

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Frankfurt:

this is an almost one.


----------



## stingstingsting (Jun 5, 2010)

^^

Yeah I was going to post that exact one as well. I reckon the top bridge was part of the new high speed line via Frankfurt Airport leading to Cologne. Is that correct?


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

does it count?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

stingstingsting said:


> ^^
> 
> Yeah I was going to post that exact one as well. I reckon the top bridge was part of the new high speed line via Frankfurt Airport leading to Cologne. Is that correct?


The top bridge is actually used by the S-Bahn commuter trains. The ICE trains use the older lower tracks, the high speed line only really starts at the airport. 


And about the underground lines, it's always interesting to see a complex system under railway stations. But it's simply not as rare as the overground ones.


----------



## stingstingsting (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah right my bad. Thanks for clarifying 

Here's a good video of that area leaving Frankfurt Hbf. You can see it pass the 3-stack area just near the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yGgnCxl8vg


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Milano*










This is 3 levels due to the rail bypass tunnel (aka Passante) entrances


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

2 from France:

*Lille
*
The 1st is one similar to the last one with the entrance to the tunnel to Lille Europe. 










*Paris*

This is actually a former one, the blue line has closed down.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I did four levels in MSTS:


----------



## Wilhem275 (Apr 7, 2006)

This one was in Genoa:
http://goo.gl/maps/g4P5

The upper level railway was never completed, and the bridge has recently been demolished, to leave space for a new bridge, parallel to the lower mainline.
The lowest levels are port branches, still in service.



This amazing double flyover is in Turin:
http://goo.gl/maps/wAJo
Also in Street View:
http://goo.gl/maps/8xrS
Different POV:
http://goo.gl/maps/yRsN


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
I put this one in Rome in addiction










http://maps.google.ch/?ie=UTF8&hl=it&t=k&ll=41.894537,12.527552&spn=0.004134,0.006845&z=18


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...9165,36.200005&spn=0.002647,0.009012&t=h&z=18

The first 3-level stack in the USSR (not just railway, but principally) in Kharkiv, now ukraine.

It is still considered restricted area and guarded by railway militarized security division due to high strategic value.


----------



## DingeZ (Mar 28, 2012)

Alargule said:


> In Holland, Duivendrecht has three levels of heavy railway lines, with two of them intersecting and stopping at the railway station itself (levels +1 and +2) for regional and intercity trains, and one (ground level) bypassing the station, used by the Amsterdam metro system:


Actually, there is a fourth level very close:








In the upper part of this picture you can see the metro line passing underneath the station Duivendrecht (0). Above that the railway lines from the east pass (+1). On the upper floor of Duivendrecht the railway line Amsterdam-Utrecht pass (+2). And on top of that is the fly-over you can see left in the picture, connecting Utrecht to the Airport Schiphol (+3).


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

well, berlin hauptbahnhof has some three or four levels, too. hasn't it ?


----------

